# Extended success



## sk1 (Apr 7, 2013)

Well I've been learning how to elk hunt since moving to Utah from the Midwest a few years ago. I've easily put in over 200 hiking miles alone this season, not counting scouting. Last week it finally came together for my first archery elk. It's been a long learning process and there is still much to be learned and new places to hike.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

that is nothing short of awesome right there.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Awesome! If you killed that on the front you more than deserve it!


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Hard work and effort! Nice work sk1.....


----------



## sk1 (Apr 7, 2013)

ut1031 said:


> Hard work and effort! Nice work sk1.....


thanks for the help, we'll do even more scouting for next year...looking forward to it already!


----------



## ARCHER11 (May 26, 2011)

Awesome man!! That's no easy task but sounds like the hard work paid off!


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I want to hear the story to this.... ut1031 welcome back!!!!


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Good job! No Story?!


----------



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

Awesome work on the extended! I am looking into starting to hunt with a bow next year. This gives new guys like myself hope.


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

Congrats on your success!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Sweet! Nicely done.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Well done, great bull!


----------



## xbow (Dec 8, 2012)

nice bull looks like the bull I got last year with my bow


----------



## Bow hunter mojo (Oct 12, 2013)

That is a great bull. I too have worked hard to learn the extended. I am glad you found success. Way to go!


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Very cool congrats!!


----------



## sliverflick (Sep 18, 2007)

Great work and nice animal. Would love to hear the story if u are willing to share it...


----------

